# lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC



## pupsi11 (13. März 2016)

*lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

hi

ich such ein sehr guten kühler, der ein 4790k selbst bei oc kühl hält. naja leise sollte er auch noch sein

MB:     asus z97 pro gamer
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL(also mit gartenzaun)
Gehäuse:  R5
preis ist zweitrangig.


mich nervt meine aio nur noch. 2. rma jetzt.


keine ahnung wie wichtig das ist. der radi meiner gpu hängt hinten dran, sprich auf höhe wo der lüfter der cpu raus bläst.


----------



## drebbin (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Kann man die Lamellen bei deinen Riegeln abmachen?

Wenn der Preis nicht relevant ist kann man mit einem Noctua NH-D15 nichts falsch machen.
von Thermaltake ist der Frio Extreme Silent 14 Dual etwas günstiger und bei 100%rpm auch leiser als der Noctua.

Ich hatte zuerst einen Brocken 2 mit 2 Wingboost 140mm, was auch ausgereicht hatte. Aber ich habe hier im Marktplatz einen Megahalem für 25€ gefunden und mit den 2 Wingboost hält der auch bei 4,8GHz (unter Prime95) meinen 4790k ausreichend "kühl".


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Ich denke auch das ein EKL Brocken 2 / PCGH Edition dort ausreichen dürfte und die Ohren muss man auch nicht zwingend zu tackern


----------



## drebbin (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Also wenn er einen 4790k  bis 4,8GHz betreiben will, dann kann man das mit dem PCGH-Brocken 2 vergessen.
Ich habe das mit einem geköpften! 4790k bei 1,38V unter einem "normalen" Brocken 2 und 2 Wingboost probiert die auf ~1100rpm liefen (100%) und da war ich in Prime95 bei 87°C ....

Den neuen Alpenföhn Olymp kann ich mir da noch schön vorstellen, auch bei Caseking bestellbar, so wie es der TE wünscht.


----------



## pupsi11 (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

der olymp reizt mich extrem, muss ich schon zugeben.

brocken 2, fällt raus.

oc wäre, wenn möglich, so weit wie es geht. und ich will keine 80°C. 70 oder weniger sollten es schon sein.

hab ein test zum Frio gelesen, naja der klang glaub nich ganz so toll.


was wird von dem gehalten? Alpenfohn Matterhorn White Edition CPU-Kuhler Rev. C - 12mm
Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems "Dual eLoop PWM Edition"


----------



## drebbin (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Solange man unter 85°C bleibt ist es wurst ob 40 oder 70 Grad.
Wie stark OC möglich ist hängt von der CPU selber ab, jedes Stück ist ein Unikat aber jeder Haswell ist ein Hitzkopf^^
Wenn du die 4,5GHz (max Turbotakt) aus alle Kerne fest bekommst ist das auch schon OC. Wenn du die Leistung zum Spielen brauchst dann solltest du wissen, dass es in der Praxis egal ist ob du 4,5 oder 4,8GHz anliegen hast. Höher als 4,8GHz kommst du mit einer LuKü sowieso nicht und dabei spreche ich schon von einer geköpften CPU!


----------



## pupsi11 (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

nicht jeder, mein xeon war selbst auf 4ghz unter 68°C in prime.  

bin durch die aio was "kühle" angeht verwöhnt. möcht ich nicht missen. nur hab kein bock mehr auf das ständige taUSChen. mach jetzt zum 2 . mal ne rma
und seit heut früh geht gar nichts mehr. fan error


----------



## drebbin (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Bei 4GHz läuft meine CPU auch bei ca. 60°C. erst weiter oben (was du ja vorhast) wird es schlimm.
Wenn du so genervt bist hol dir den Olymp und ne Kryonaut Packung in deiner gewünschten Größe.
Und das köpfen kannst du dir ja trotzdem einfach mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Wenn man das macht sollte man es gleich mit Flüssigmetall machen und das kannst du dann ja eventuell auch gleich mitbestellen.


----------



## pupsi11 (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

ich denk, ich werd das so machen,

hab im post 5 noch 2  kühler verlinkt. zu empfehlen?


----------



## drebbin (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Matterhorn sieht zwar cool aus aber ich kann ihn nicht einschätzen, er wird aber schwächer als der Olymp sein, das ist klar.
Der Megahalem ist durch die eLoops defintiv leise, aber die 120er eLoops haben das Problem von stärkeren Nebengeräuschen im Pull-Betrieb (der hintere von beiden)
Ich habe zu beiden keine Tests gelesen aber für dein OC würde ich dir bei beiden defintiv zum eLoop-Megahalem raten, wie er im Vergleich zum Olymp/D15/Frio abschneiden weiß ich aber nicht. Tendenziell schätze ich aber Doppelturm-Kühler stärker ein als einen dicken Einzelturm.


----------



## pupsi11 (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

ok danke dir.


----------



## Abductee (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Noctua NH-D15S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der RAM hat auch genug Platz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

olymp oder nhd14 mit kyronaut ist für lukü so das beste...

drebbin 1,38v für 4,8ghz? da bekommnich ja schon 5ghz stable  die arme cpu xD die prügelst du aber ganz ordentlich^^


----------



## drebbin (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Und weißt du warum ich das tue? Weil ichs kann
Das sind nur die Settings die ich für meine CPU kenne, ich lass das Teil ja nicht so rumlaufen^^ Ich bin eh durch meine Graka derzeit noch ausgebremst und lass derzeit einfach 4,0GHz laufen, das reicht immer noch um im GPU-Limit zu bleiben und so bleibt das Teil schön kühl leise^^


----------



## pupsi11 (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

DS15 fällt raus. der ist hässlich.

mal was anderes noch, kann es zu problemen kommen da ja hinten der radiator von der gpu hängt. cpu kühler ist ja auf der gleichen höhe. z.b. wärme problem?!


----------



## Fafafin (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Schon mal über den Prolimatech Genesis nachgedacht? Für moderates OC ist der geeignet und du hast freie Lüfterwahl.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

die leute immer mit ihrem häslich... ich verstehs nicht...
mir ist die performance wichtig, vor allem beim oc, aba najud

wie wärs mitm dark rock 3 pro?


----------



## Caduzzz (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

..der hintere eLoop wird beim Megahalems ab ca. 900rpm anfangen zu jaulen. Und je höher er dort dreht um so nerviger wird's, ich weiß ja nicht ob das dann noch wirklich für OC "reicht" bzw. dass Jaulen wird die Freude über's OC geradzu übertönen


----------



## pupsi11 (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> die leute immer mit ihrem häslich... ich verstehs nicht...
> mir ist die performance wichtig, vor allem beim oc, aba najud
> 
> wie wärs mitm dark rock 3 pro?


ja der ist echt hässlich mit dem komischen braun. 
zu dem teurer als der olymp. 
ja es kommt mir auch auf die optik an.


----------



## Xaphyr (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Also das Matterhorn reicht dicke.
Hat im Push & Pull mit den üblichen Wingboost2 meinen x6 1090t auf 3,9GHz unter 60°C gehalten und war von der Lautstärke her absolut unbedenklich.
In Lastszenarien war die GPU immer am lautesten.
Und auch Jarafi hat den FX-8350 auf 4GHz geprügelt und hatte in Prime95 nicht mehr als 31°C.
Und auch er fand die Lautstärke top.
Gibt meiner Meinung nach keinen Grund mehr auszugeben, zumal der Kühler auch noch richtig gut aussieht.


----------



## pupsi11 (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

ihr verunsichert mich


----------



## drebbin (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Wie im anderen Thread, viele Leute=viele Meinungen
Bei ~ 50€ ist nach meiner eigenen Erfahrung der Brocken 2 mit einem 2ten Wingboost Lüfter eine angenehme Sache. Aber man darf nicht erwarten das er einen 4790k auf 4,8GHz halten kann, das liegt aber wiederum an Haswell selber und nicht am Kühler. Haswell wird wärmer als Skylake und AMDs - ist leider so, da hilft nur köpfen...


----------



## pupsi11 (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

von köpfen hab ich keine ahnung


----------



## drebbin (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Ich will dich ja auch nicht dazu überreden 
Und zur Not kann ich das ja für dich machen - in welchem Stadtteil wohnst du denn?


----------



## pupsi11 (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

bevor das mal gemacht wird will ich erstmal mein pc wieder am laufen haben.  das FAN error nervt mich nämlich seit heut früh, hoffe echt ist nur die aio das problem

ich werd jetzt den olymp besteigen- und hoffen alles wird gut. wenn die temps dann stimmen und ich paar grad weniger will bzw. überhaupt möglich sind komm ich aUF dich zurück


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

fan error?
ists n asus board? dann kanst dus einfach auf ignore setzten und das nervt nimmer


----------



## claster17 (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Und auch Jarafi hat den FX-8350 auf 4GHz geprügelt und hatte in Prime95 nicht mehr als 31°C.



Bei AMD CPUs kann man sämtliche Angaben zu Kerntemperaturen vergessen, da diese nicht in °C gemessen aber trotzdem so angegeben werden (siehe TCTL).

Einen 4790K kann man anscheinend auch bei 1,27V mit 5GHz betreiben:
My Experience with a pre-binned Intel 479 K


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

ja der war von silicon lottery, sind sauteuer und importieren würde ja nochmal kosten...
also ich hab ja schon nen weit überdurchschnitlichen 4790k welcher für 5ghz 1,35v brauch, aber das waren absolute top teile, will nicht wissen wie viele im schnitt das nicht geschaft haben. ich hab mal sowas gelesen das nur jeder 400 4790k die 4,9ghz bei 1,3v schafft. aba so einfach ist das mit dem hochrechnen nicht, denke wenn das 10 leite berechnen wprden, würde man 10 ziemlich verschiedene schötzungen bzw ergebnisse bekommen

aber das ist natürlich alles glücksbasoert auser man kauft pre binned.

aber natürlich kann man den da betreibn, es kommt halt nur aufn vcore an ob du ihn mit luft noch dabei stable halten kannst. der takt produziert zwar auch mehr abwärme, aber bei weitem nicht so viel mehr wie die spannung.


----------



## drebbin (14. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Für den Spieler ist es am Ende auch nicht ausschlaggebend ob 4,5 oder 4,9ghz Anliegen. Nur für HWBotler und Noxxphoxler ist das eher ein Problem[emoji14]


----------



## Noxxphox (14. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

hey was solln das nun heisn?^^
ich lass ungern performance liegn, das alles xD


----------



## drebbin (14. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Und genau diese Zielgruppe braucht jedes Hertz


----------



## pupsi11 (14. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

so olymp sollte morgen da sein.


und ja, ist ein asus brett. kann das nicht außer acht lassen. weil die pumpe nicht mehr leuchtet.


----------



## Meroveus (14. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*



pupsi11 schrieb:


> so olymp sollte morgen da sein.



Sehr gute Wahl. Kühlt besser als der D15 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...lpenfoehn-olymp-olympische-kuehlleistung.html und ist dazu auch noch leiser. Deine Wunsch Temperatur von 70° wirst du ohne Köpfen leider nicht erreichen. Vor allem wenn du das maximal mögliche OC anstrebst.

Ich habe gestern einen Extrem Versuch gestartet und bei bei Prime 95 (Version 28.7) mit meiner CPU neue Rekord Werte zu Gesicht bekommen .

4,7 GHz bei 1.25 Volt, Kühler - Prolimatech Genesis mit 2x 140mm Vortex @ 900 RPM und geköpft (mit LM). Ergebnis waren 182 Watt Verbrauch und 93° Temperatur im 8K Test. Damit war die Leistung meines Kühlers am Ende.

Ich weis das man Version 27.9 verwenden sollte, es war trotzdem interessant zu sehen, was passiert wenn der Kühler limitiert.


----------



## pupsi11 (14. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

jetzt machst mir aber mut.  
hoffe die werte aus dem test stimmen, selbst wenn der die selben werte liefert. der sieht bedeutend besser aus als der d15. 

nicht das ich doch noch die aio nehmen sollte.


----------



## drebbin (14. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Wenn dir ingame taugliches OC reicht nimmst du auch die Version 27.9. diese testest du im 1344k Modus das ist dann die maximale Temperatur Entwicklung (und gleichzeitig der Test für ausreichend Vcore)


----------



## Narbennarr (14. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Eigentlich bekommt du die höhreren Temps bei kleinen FFTs. 1344k nimmt m an für die Spannungsermittlung, möchte man die Temps hochtreiben am besten 12k.

Möchte man die Temps erreichen, die man typischerweise bei Spielen erreichen kann, einfach den Blend-Test nehmen


----------



## Meroveus (14. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*



pupsi11 schrieb:


> jetzt machst mir aber mut.
> hoffe die werte aus dem test stimmen, selbst wenn der die selben werte liefert. der sieht bedeutend besser aus als der d15.
> 
> nicht das ich doch noch die aio nehmen sollte.



Sei unbesorgt, es war ein Selbstversuch mit der "falschen" Prime Version. Unter 27.9 werden diese Temperaturen nicht erreicht.


----------



## Narbennarr (14. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*



pupsi11 schrieb:


> jetzt machst mir aber mut.
> hoffe die werte aus dem test stimmen, selbst wenn der die selben werte liefert. der sieht bedeutend besser aus als der d15.
> 
> nicht das ich doch noch die aio nehmen sollte.



Jarafi verwendet in seinem Test eine vollkommen andere CPU, das kann man absolut nicht vergleichen.
Ein 4790k wird unter prime, besonders in den 28er Versionen extrem heiß. Selbst Stock kanns du damit 80+ knacken, das ist einfach so.

Eine AiO ist nicht stärker als ein Olymp oder ein NH-D15. Aber selbst wenn du die 85 und mehr mit prime knackst, bleiben im Alltag davon vkt 70 Grad übrig!


----------



## pupsi11 (14. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

wir werden sehen, wenn das "monster" da ist. 

berichte werden folgen


----------



## Noxxphox (14. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

wird schon werden.
alternativ eben wirklich köpfn


----------



## pupsi11 (14. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

köpfen wäre die "notlösung". 
bis dahin ist aber noch ein weiter weg


----------



## Noxxphox (14. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

eiwo köpfn is cool xD
ich betreibe mein 4790k gänzlich ohne headspreader, also den deckel^^


----------



## drebbin (14. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Köpfen ist schon ne feine Sache - da gebe ich dir Recht, aber ohne HS muss es ja nicht gleich zu Beginn sein, man muss sich doch noch steigern  können


----------



## Noxxphox (14. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

hab ich ja... nur is das schone weile her xD
ich muss gucken ob ichden hs überhauot noch hab, falls ich die cou soäter mal verkaufen will xD


----------



## Zyklon83 (14. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Ich verstehe das garnicht warum ihr immer sagt Haswell is ein Hitzkopf? Nicht jeder Haswell is das ich hatte z.b glück ( Danke an TrueMonkey für diese geile CPU ) und kann meine CPU auf 4,7 GHZ prügeln bei 1,21 V und hab in Prime max. 73°C.

Daher ist die Aussage ja nicht zutreffend und nein die CPU ist nicht geköpft hatte schon mal TrueMonkey gefragt


----------



## Narbennarr (14. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Du kannst von der Ausnahme-CPU ja nicht auf die Gesamtheit schließen. Haswell ist deutlich heißer als z.b. Sandy damals.

Wobei 1.21V in prime (welche version mit welchen Settings) mit 73 Grad echt ok sind für den luKü


----------



## Noxxphox (14. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

ich sagte nie das es ein hitzkopf ist, sondern das er peak anfällig ist.
ich hab ne sehr gute wakü, imnschnitt komm ich je nach gme auf coretemps von 35-42°C, aber selbst ich habe peaks an die 55°C+ drin. haswell wird bei starken lastschwankungen nunma sehr gern sehr schnell heis, da kommt kein kühler mit. an sich heizt haswel nicht mehr sie ivy oder skylake (abgesehen von abweichenden tdps).


----------



## pupsi11 (15. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

ich werd es testen und berichten wie gut der olymp ist.


er ist dann jetzt mal da



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meroveus (15. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Das ganze auch noch mit der Kryonaut ... ich bin begeistert . Meine kommt erst am 31.3 mit einem neuen Schwung Lüfter zusammen.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

autsch armer mero 
komm rum ich hab damals die dicke spritze gekauft, kanst bissl was abhabn ;P


----------



## pupsi11 (15. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

ja ich wollte auch gleich neue Wlp haben. hab so viel glück gehabt in letzter zeit da musst ich auf nummer sicher gehen.
zum kühler ist ja auch nur eine kleine bei.


----------



## Meroveus (16. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> autsch armer mero
> komm rum ich hab damals die dicke spritze gekauft, kanst bissl was abhabn ;P



Meine PK-3 hat bis jetzt gut gehalten, aber irgendwie finde ich die nicht mehr und bald steht neue Hardware an. Das muss ich dann wohl ehrenhaft aussitzen .


----------



## Noxxphox (16. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

naja die neue hardware wird sich über die kyronaut freuen^^


----------



## pupsi11 (16. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

bin leider noch nich zum einbauen gekommen. aber die aio ist schon mal draußen und schon verpackt.


----------



## pupsi11 (25. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

was lange wert und so....
ist endlich eingebaut.  
eben nur mal kurz 3dmark ,4k, durch laufen lassen.  max temp: 51°C bei 650rpm. 
prime95 usw. kommt noch. fotos auch noch. 


Fazit: das R5 ist ein schlechtes gehäuse.


----------



## Abductee (25. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Warum sollte das R5 ein schlechtes Gehäuse sein?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*



pupsi11 schrieb:


> was lange wert und so....
> ist endlich eingebaut.
> eben nur mal kurz 3dmark ,4k, durch laufen lassen.  max temp: 51°C bei 650rpm.
> prime95 usw. kommt noch. fotos auch noch.
> ...



Der Mann gefällt mir . Ich konnte dem Kasten noch nie was abgewinnen


----------



## drebbin (25. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Geschmack ist subjektiv, aber das ist eines der dümmsten Fazits die ich je gelesen habe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Ich denke den Grund wird er schon noch nennen


----------



## pupsi11 (26. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*



drebbin schrieb:


> Geschmack ist subjektiv, aber das ist eines der dümmsten Fazits die ich je gelesen habe.


wenn du die ganzen probleme gehabt hättest, das ganze negative. würdest es verstehen. 

das was ich wollte, geht definitiv mit dem r5 nicht! also es ist mein fazit und nix anderes!


----------



## drebbin (26. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Ich will es ja verstehen! Ich habe das R5 schon 2mal verbaut und das R 4 benutze ich selber, von daher kenne ich den Aufbau ganz gut.

Was du da geschrieben hast ist kein Fazit sondern Grützwurst.
Wenn du für deine Vorhaben das R5 als ungeeignet empfindest dann schreib das auch so und mach nicht einen auf Bild-Niveau...
Keiner hier weiß was du machen wolltest und was du für Probleme hattest, es steht nur ein Post da: R5= schlecht....
Keine Begründung, keine Details

Was soll man denn daraus ziehen, außer, dass du dem Forum nicht helfen willst?
Du hast Hilfestellung bekommen durch andere. Wiederum andere ziehen Tipps aus deinem Feedback, aber dein Feedback fürs R5 hilft niemanden. Ändere das bitte.


----------



## pupsi11 (26. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

hier im thread ging es ja nicht um das R5. mein fazit bleibt mein fazit, es wäre ja schlimm wenn alle die gleiche meinung haben.
aber ja, das nächste mal steht da: irgendwas wie, für mich ein ungeeignetes gehäuse.


----------



## Narbennarr (26. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Was genau geht denn nicht, woran hindert dich das R5?^^

Keine Lust den kompletten Thread nochmal durchzugehen. Interessiert mich einfach. Das R5 ist funktional, aber weder besonders spannend (eher langweilig) und nicht für überdurschnittlich gute Temps bekannt


----------



## drebbin (26. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Du sollst nicht die Meinung von anderen teilen. Je mehr Meinungen desto besser kann man sich selbst für sein eigenes Projekt das richtige Bauteil raussuchen - unter anderem ist dieses Forum genau dafür da!

Ich sehe schon das du mich nicht verstehen willst, oder du bist einfach zu faul für sinnvolles Feedback.


----------



## pupsi11 (29. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*



drebbin schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon das du mich nicht verstehen willst, oder du bist einfach zu faul für sinnvolles Feedback.


hast du kein guten tag gehabt oder sowas? oder was soll das?
wenn ICH das R5 nicht mehr für gut empfinde ist das MEINE meinung, und es ging HIER um ein kühler. wieso soll ich mich dann hier über das R5 auslassen?!
ich hab dich schon verstanden, NUR wer sich für das R5 interessiert liest sicher nicht in dem thread. 

zusammengefasst, man muss im R5 platz-technisch auf viel verzichten. für den "normalo" reicht es völlig. aber eben nicht für meine "vorhaben". 


so zum olymp:  der ist wirklich echt leise. lass den zur zeit vom bios regeln ohne mein eingreifen. der dreht bei unter 400rpm. hab dann mal zur probe LinX laufen lassen (50 "durchläufe"), temps gingen hoch bis ~75°C und bei ~1100rpm. 
womit ich eigentlich nicht zufrieden bin. 
kann aber dem verbauen des gpu radis geschuldet sein. 
gehäuse heizt sich nämlich auf, war vorher nie der fall. 
bin echt nicht glücklich damit. wenn meine aio von der rma zurück ist weiß ich echt nicht ob ich nicht doch wieder um bauen soll.


----------



## Stern1710 (29. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Die 75 Grad sind doch im Rahmen des erträglichen, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass die CPU ja wahrscheinlich übertaktet ist. Dafür bleibt der Kühler aber, wie bereits von dir erwähnt, außerordentlich leise. Kühl und leise bei einem i7 mit OC ist halt immer so eine Sache..


----------



## Abductee (29. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

75°C übertaktet mit 1100rpm hört sich doch nicht schlecht an.
Was glaubst du das die AiO schafft? Eventuell 3°C besser, dafür drehen die Lüfter aber deutlich höher.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*



pupsi11 schrieb:


> hast du kein guten tag gehabt oder sowas? oder was soll das?
> wenn ICH das R5 nicht mehr für gut empfinde ist das MEINE meinung, und es ging HIER um ein kühler. wieso soll ich mich dann hier über das R5 auslassen?!
> ich hab dich schon verstanden, NUR wer sich für das R5 interessiert liest sicher nicht in dem thread.
> 
> zusammengefasst, man muss im R5 platz-technisch auf viel verzichten. für den "normalo" reicht es völlig. aber eben nicht für meine "vorhaben".



Naja wenn du schreibst "Das R5 ist ein schlechtes gehäuse" ist das schon etwas...provozierend.
Leider hast du immer noch nicht gesagt, was denn so schlecht ist und was nicht klappt 

Wenn die User dir hier über 7 Seiten helfen, wäre ein paar Infos von dir schon fair


----------



## facehugger (29. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*



pupsi11 schrieb:


> hast du kein guten tag gehabt oder sowas? oder was soll das?
> wenn ICH das R5 nicht mehr für gut empfinde ist das MEINE meinung, und es ging HIER um ein kühler. wieso soll ich mich dann hier über das R5 auslassen?!
> ich hab dich schon verstanden, NUR wer sich für das R5 interessiert liest sicher nicht in dem thread.
> 
> ...


Noch einmal zum Thema Hitzeentwicklung bei Haswell/Haswell-Refresh. Das Problem bei diesen CPU`sitzt *im *Prozzi selbst und zwar zwischen DIE und Heatspreader, da hilft der beste/potenteste CPU-Freezer von außen nicht viel. Davon ab, sind 75°C unter Last nicht besorgniserregend. 

Was haste denn aktuell überhaupt an Takt/Spannung anliegen? Und jap, wenn du schon über das R5 "herziehst" (egal wo) wären deine Erfahrungen damit sehr aufschlussreich...

Gruß


----------



## pupsi11 (29. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

nein mein 4790k läuft @stock. 
meine GT war nicht laut, ok der olymp ist jetzt im gegensatz richtig leise. im idle: GT bei rund 800rpm 30°C, olymp: bei ~400rpm 50°C. last: GT ~50°C bei 1200rpm,  olymp ~65-70°C bei ~1100rpm. (last heißt ingame)


 zur 7 seiten hilfe: es ging NUR um ein neuen kühler, und da war alles geklärt. 
seit ich gesagt hat dass das R5 für mich ein nicht geeignetes gehäuse ist muss ich mich hier im kühler thread rechtfertigen. obwohl es jemand der sich für das r5 interessiert hier nie lesen wird.
um es verständlich für alle zu "erklären" müsste ich sehr weit aus holen.


----------



## facehugger (29. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*



pupsi11 schrieb:


> zur 7 seiten hilfe: es ging NUR um ein neuen kühler, und da war alles geklärt.
> seit ich gesagt hat dass das R5 für mich ein nicht geeignetes gehäuse ist muss ich mich hier im kühler thread rechtfertigen. obwohl es jemand der sich für das r5 interessiert hier nie lesen wird.


Wir sind doch nur neugierig und du hast schließlich mit dem Thema angefangen. Dann brauchst du dich nicht wundern, wenn auf gewisse Aussagen deinerseits Fragen gestellt werden. Meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht ganz unberechtigt.

Zumal mit ein paar Sätzen alle Mißverständnisse/Unklarheiten beseitigt wären. Du bist hier im größten PC-Hardwareforum Deutschlands unnerwegs. Sei doch froh, wenn die Leute nachfragen. *Vielleicht* hat ja doch ein anderer genau das vor, was du umgesetzt hast. Und könnte von deinem Erfahrungsschatz profitieren. Seh es doch weniger als Kritik an, sondern eher als mögliche Hilfe für Gleichgesinnte...

Gruß


----------



## Narbennarr (29. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Man es interessiert mich einfach thematisch was am R5 nicht stimmt. Wo ist das verdammte problem einfach zu sagen, was wo wie nicht passt?
Ich hab hier jeden Monat neue Gehäuse liegen die ich teste, da interessiert mich einfach wo das R5 limitiert! Mir ist es piepegal das du das kacke findest, ich will nur wissen warum! Ist das zuviel verlangt?

Das ein 4790k unter maximaler Last mit nem AiO Wasserkasten auf 50Grad läuft, glaub ich im übrigen nicht. Den bekommt man mit ner richtige WaKü ja kaum auf 60 Grad wegen dem TIM


----------



## pupsi11 (29. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Mir ist es piepegal das du das kacke findest, ich will nur wissen warum! Ist das zuviel verlangt?


super wortwahl!
 was du wem glaubst ist deine sache! UND ich hab NICHT max. last geschrieben.


----------



## pupsi11 (29. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

ich hatte zu erst ein xeon mit brocken eco und eine 290x 8gb. temps waren super. noch überhaupt kein problem im R5. 
dann kam kurze zeit später amd mit einer neun gpu unter wasser. die tests waren aber wegen der pumpe nicht so toll. also weiter waren bis die Rev.2 kommt. welche  dann nicht lieferbar war. 
gedanke war dann, alles unter wasser. also kam die aio (h110i gt) xeon lief auf 4ghz (all-core). serien lüfter wurden sofort mit getauscht. alles echt kühl längst test war 5st. prime95 bei max temp 65°C lüfter mit ~1100rpm. 
jetzt fing es mit dem einbau problem an:
radi sollte oben rein.  der 140mm lüfter im heck war zu dick um den radi oben im hintern drittel fest zu machen. also den 140mm raus und ein 120mm rein. laufwerk käfig war noch drin zu dem zeitpunkt.
das lief dann alles ne weile so, und ohne probleme. 
vor ca. 3 monaten hab ich dann die 290x gut verkaufen können und es folgte eine 980ti mit wasser.
und die nächste probleme.
der radi der gpu sollte ins heck, da auch nur 120mm, hat aber nicht gepasst. ca. 1cm zu dick. aio radi zu dick. 
also den laufwerks käfig auch noch raus und den aio radi weiter nach vorn versetzt. es ging nich mal 5cm nach vorn wegen dem käfig. das lief dann alles auch ohne probleme.
bis ich von der aio ein firmware update für die pumpe gemacht hatte, muss wohl die pumpe zerschossen haben. rma gemacht. hm dacht ich, preise auch für gebrauchte sachen sind sehr stabil, also xeon verkauft und den 4790k bestellt. 
aio kam eine neue, alles verbaut, prime angeschmissen und siehe da, temps nach nicht mal einer min. bei 100°C. corsair sp wieder gefragt, rum getestet usw. keine lösung. rma aufgemacht. 
dann hier gefragt wegen kühlen und leisem kühler. weil oc auf jedenfall sein muss. also olymp bestellt, jetzt wieder probleme:
der gpu radi im heck passt nicht rein, ca. 2cm dank der schläuche welche den Lamellen im weg sind. wo hin mit dem radi jetzt. weil eigentlich wollt ich das gehäuse wieder komplett zu haben. 
der hängt jetzt oben vorn im gehäuse. die schläuche sind leider etwas zu kurz und liegen auf dem lüfter am kühler auf. 
unten rein geht nicht, vorn dran geht nicht weil zu kurz. 

zusammengefasst, ich will, ja will, beides unter wasser haben. kühl ist mir viel wichtiger als lautstärke unter last.


----------



## Xaphyr (29. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Sich breit darüber auszulassen warum man NICHT auf die allgemein gewünschte Thematik eingeht ist viel sinnvoller und viel weniger OT als mit 2 einfachen Sätzen zu umreissen warum man besagtes Produkt als negativ empfindet? Und sich dann auch noch angegriffen fühlen...
Unbelehrbar, ich für meinen Teil werde dem TE in Zukunft keinerlei Hilfestellung mehr leisten.

Edit: Mich aufgrund meines Postings dann per PN anzugreifen machts jetzt nicht so wirklich besser...


----------



## Narbennarr (29. März 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*



pupsi11 schrieb:


> super wortwahl!
> was du wem glaubst ist deine sache! UND ich hab NICHT max. last geschrieben.



Was daran so schlimm? Das Wort "kacke"? War ja nix gegen dich...
Viele deiner schwierigkeiten mit dem R5 hättest vorher klären können, das ist nun mal kein WaKü Case, vor allem nicht, wenn man versucht dieses AiO-Teile da reinzuquetschen.

Ich finde es ziemlich unglücklich, dass du relevante Infos erst nachträglich in deine Posts editierst, nachdem man dir bereits geantwortet hat. Aus Last machst du dann schnell "ingame last" ohne angaben zu nem Spiel (reproduzerbarkeit?). ein 4790k ist mit richtiger last bei 50 Grad einfach nicht möglich - das ist einfach ziemlich missverständlich, gerade wenn du Kühler vergleichst.

Naja wie dem auch sei. Eigentlich hatte mit ja nur interessiert was dir am R5 nicht gefällt.
Viel Spaß mit dem Olymp und vlt findest du dann ja bald ein Case das dich zufriedenstellt, solltest du dazu einen Thread eröffnen werde ich dort natürlich nicht helfen.

Grüße!


----------



## pupsi11 (2. April 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Was daran so schlimm? Das Wort "kacke"? War ja nix gegen dich...
> Viele deiner schwierigkeiten mit dem R5 hättest vorher klären können, das ist nun mal kein WaKü Case,


es wurde bei erscheinen als wakü gehäuse hingestellt. und ich hab das R5 seit es lieferbar ist. 

 "ingame last" stand von anfang an da! editiert wurde das zum 7 seiten.


----------



## pupsi11 (2. April 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*



Xaphyr schrieb:


> Edit: Mich aufgrund meines Postings dann per PN anzugreifen machts jetzt nicht so wirklich besser...


ach nachfragen was dein post sollte stellst du also "angreifen" hin? PN dinge öffentlich klären ist ein no go. lies mal die regeln durch. 

so ein wind nur weil ich sagte mein fazit r5 ist mist. man man man.


----------



## iTryX (3. April 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Eine Custom Wakü wäre hier die beste Lösung ^^


----------



## Noxxphox (3. April 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

jetzt chillt doch mal, das r5 hat wie jedes gehöuse seine vor und nachteile.
und je nach person und hardware kann man das etwas unterschiedlich auslegen. an sich ist es ein gutes gehäuse auch was den airflow angeht, aber ich würds mir z.b. niemals kaufen. jeder hat seine gründe also diskutiert doch nicht über ein gehäuse wenns ned wirklich viel mit dem haupttema zu tun hat.

@te: wenns dir nicht gefällt kauf dir nen andres case, das r5 wirste aufm marktplatz sicherlich schnell los.


----------



## pupsi11 (24. April 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist dann ein Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX schwarz geworden. olymp ist auch wieder ausgezogen.


----------



## maximusoptimus (24. April 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

Ich kann die den bequiet Pure Rock empfehlen.
Der ist recht leise selbst bei OC, der hat meinen 4790k gekühlt


----------



## pupsi11 (24. April 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*

ich bleib bei wasser.


----------



## Meroveus (26. April 2016)

*AW: lüfter für 4790k gesucht, leise und kühl selbst bei OC*



pupsi11 schrieb:


> ich bleib bei wasser.



Würde ich auch ... wenn ich mich mal zum umstieg aufraffen könnte . Momentan bin ich aber unter Luft noch bestens bedient.


----------

